# This will make you cry so beware :(



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Here is a poem my friend gave to me when I lost my best friend(pony) 

Beyond the Rainbow

As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played

I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade

I saw the most beautiful rainbow,and on the other side
Were meadows rich and beautiful,lush and green and wide 

And running through the meadows as far as the eye can see

were animals of every sort as healthy as could be
My own tired failing body was fresh amd healed and new 
And I wanted to go run with them but I had something left to do

I needed to reach out to you to tell you i am all right
That is the place truely wonderful then a bright glow pierced the night

'Twas the glow of many candles bright and bold 
And i knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold

For although we may not be together in the way we used to be

We are still connected by a cord no eye can see
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart
If you look beyond the rainbow and listen with yourr heart

I am crying writing. I wish i knew who this poet was becasue i would like to acknoledge them. I hope this helps some people and sorry if it is to sad. It really helped me alot!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

awww!








Thats one thing I do not look forward to.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, got me crying. I am missing my souldog, Lucy, very much and like to think she is indeed watching over us.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes i can tell my pony is always watching me


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

That was lovely, thank you.


----------

